# Suzuki Romahome



## Kriss63 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone - New to Mini Motorhome camping, not done camping for a good few years so got to get back in to it.  Hoping to go on a few wild meets and meet a few of you. Only got weekends this year - so wont be venturing to far 

Looking forward to reading as many of the posts as possible.

Kriss


----------



## Trevor (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Kriss and welcome to the site even though its a bit quiet at the moment.
Hope you enjoy it on here good luck.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello Kriss, and welcome to the site.


----------

